# How can I create storage on the drywall side of my garage?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I have something like this but I wanted to transition to something that would gree up the space along the drywall side of my garage. I have grown tired of having a narrow space on the passenger side of my car.

I found something like this on Amazon, but since I am not really in tune with home repair, I am not sure if these kinds of products are durable, or ideal.

I am open to any suggestions. If I could move stuff off the concrete, I would be very happy.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That Amazon shelving looks real nice, especially for bigger items that don't fall through the wire mesh. 
You can accomplish the same thing with shelving brackets and 12" plywood if you prefer. I have three such rows ran on the back of my garage, and you can place it above the height of the car hood. It's great for placing little individual things on there without needing everything in containers, and if you use plywood you can have 8' lengths (or 16' lengths as I did). They have different sizes and designs depending on the weight holding capacity you're anticipating.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

I second the brackets and wood comment. It gives you the ability to create exactly what you want. You can choose sturdier brackets/wood for shelving that needs it and save $ where you don't.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@turfnsurf

Not as economical as wood shelves and wall brackets, but if I was doing it I would want something more modular/adjustable like Rubbermaid Tough Stuff.










I am a big fan of their FastTrack rail system for the same reason.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I have both of the ones Ware posted. They are both good. I value the flexibility each brings.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of wire shelving as it makes it harder to store some stuff on them and if something leaks it will go straight through to the ground.

I think @corneliani has the best idea as you can basically customize your own shelving unit with some brackets and some plywood from Lowes or Home Depot. They do have "precut" pieces of plywood and MDF around the lumber and trim areas at the store you can buy instead of cutting your own. You will also need a stud finder and a level to make sure everything is nice and level.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

corneliani said:


> That Amazon shelving looks real nice, especially for bigger items that don't fall through the wire mesh.
> You can accomplish the same thing with shelving brackets and 12" plywood if you prefer. I have three such rows ran on the back of my garage, and you can place it above the height of the car hood. It's great for placing little individual things on there without needing everything in containers, and if you use plywood you can have 8' lengths (or 16' lengths as I did). They have different sizes and designs depending on the weight holding capacity you're anticipating.


@Ware thanks for referencing the Rubbermaid system. I actually bought some of their products because of you recommending them, so now my tools hang from that rail. SO much more convenient. I will go the Fast Track route or the wood shelving idea...I am just unsure which one yet.

@corneliani what all tools would I need to do this? I don't have any saws but I do have drills.

Also, are you able to provide pictures of your setup? I am not a creative or artistic person, so getting an idea of what a preferred layout should look like would be helpful...if that's possible.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

turfnsurf said:


> @Ware thanks for referencing the Rubbermaid system. I actually bought some of their products because of you recommending them, so now my tools hang from that rail. SO much more convenient...


If you are already using the FastTrack system, note that you can hang rails, shelves and bins from it.

I agree with @Mightyquinn about it being difficult to sit some things on wire shelves, but they have some solid shelf and bin options in the links above. You can also use the shelving material of your choice on their shelf brackets.

For me, modularity is key. I like to be able to rearrange things as needed without putting additional holes in the walls.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'll post some pics but I'm afraid it's so not worthy of this forum! I may sway you away instead of towards this system. :lol:

Snap a level line on the drywall and locate your studs, and screw in the brackets with 2" drywall screws every other stud (or every 3rd stud, giving you one at each end and one in the middle). You can use 1/2" plywood or, for a better looking finish buy the ready-cut shelving material they have in store that will give you a finished edge. Mine is 3/4" plywood leftovers that I ripped at 12" width running the width of the garage.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Excuse the mess as I'm finishing my shed, but I've been stacking s#$% on top of s#$% for a few years now and this is what I did. I like the finish look of track system having drywall although it ends up costing a few more bucks than necessary. I got the ceiling rack for just one a hundred bucks and I just wanted somewhere to hang my fishing poles.


----------

